# You know you love your senior when. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've noticed Rocky having a harder time getting in and out of our Suburban lately. So we're having it lowered 4 inches this weekend.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awww that is love. :wub:

When I got Sinister I made the decision that I would never own a two story home because I couldn't bare the thought of him not being able to come upstairs and sleep by me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow... i would just buy a ramp! and two story home.... well i dont know how we would handle that one because stairs help keep certain family members from "dropping by". But yeah... thats definitely love!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is love!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore, 

Thats is so sweet!! If you do want a short cut or a cheap route they have ramps.... just a FYI. (I'm sure you have thought about this)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> We've noticed Rocky having a harder time getting in and out of our Suburban lately. So we're having it lowered 4 inches this weekend.


Talk about taking the mountain to Mohammed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, hubby had been thinking about lowering the Suburban for a while anyway. Rocky having trouble was just the push he needed to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I got a car that was lower to the ground just for the dogs when they get older. I will never live in a two story house either because it's so hard on them when they discover they can't go up and down anymore. A friend of mine slept on her couch for two years when her old dog could make it up the stairs anymore. I put in a permanent handicapped dog ramp off my back deck for them too.


----------



## godiva13 (May 1, 2007)

I have 2 dogs with bad hips and i got the Otto step. i put a hitch on my SUV and the Otto Step go in the hitch reciever. it is a very light weight step that the dogs can use to help them in. it holds up to 200lbs but is lightweight to use.it cuts the height in 1/2 for the dogs and they took to it really quickly


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww now that is one lucky dog to be so loved! If only all dogs had such a person!

In the year before my beloved Great Dane died, he had fecal incontinence when he slept. He slept in my bed with me every night since day one, next to me with his head on the pillow like a person. I woke up countless times to smeared poop all over my bed, but I just cleaned it up, washed the sheets, and gave him a hug. He was my guy, I'd do anything for him, but people actually told me they'd never have put up with it, which shocked me. I couldn't imagine making him leave his bed or worse, put him down because of it!

Oh the things we do for love! Although yours is much more expensive, lol!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww, when my two were getting older and having problems with the steep deck stairs, well, we put in a new 10,000 dollar deck to accomodate them (heck I needed a new deck anyhow so I went all out!)...We made the steps alot wider, and made levels the top level being 24x12 step down to a 24 x 9, and low /wide steps to the ground...

I also have a blazer, so when they got older it was kinda hard for them to get in..I always teach my dogs at a young age to put their front feet up, and wait while I give them a boost,,this may kill me in my older age tho


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

:wub: Glad to see so many people that go out of their way for their dogs!!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

That is great to see so many people who love their dogs so much. Shows me I'm not really as crazy as I thought  I made sure our apartment was on the first floor for the same reason. Zeb's hips bother him from an attack when he was a puppy and I couldn't stand the thought of him being hurt or sad. We even help him up and down off the couch so he can chill with us.


----------

